# How to prevent a panic attack



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

If you feel as if you are about to have a panic attack, a way to prevent it is to distract yourself. Ideally you need to distract yourself for at least three minutes for your panic to subside.
One way that I've found works for me, is to pick a three digit number and count backwards in sevens.


----------

